# sapwn log ( double veil tails)



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

So 5 or 6 days ago my double veil tails where born....... here is the story.
I had a male veil tail and a female the female was to big for my mail to fit around so i put my double tail in to see if it was just that it was his first time so he did not no what to do. Well i found out an hour latter ( with no bubble nest) they where spawning and eggs where dropping Yay! 
And my fry r hatched and very active i would say there is close to 100 fry by just looking when they come to feed. But i would like to no if u guys think the tails will come out alright.
Because most will have 2 i cant wait to see
I would post a pic buy my cam wont pic them up


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well it depends. what tail type is the female? and double tail is a reccesive trait so not a lot are going to be double tails. excited for you and i will follow this thread!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Oooohhh I'm interested in what the outcomes will be too! Mostly VT's i'm thinking if your female is a VT.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

there both Veil tails but the mom has 2 tails so lets wait and see


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

then you will get double tail veiltails but there will be deformities.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You bred a pair of DTVT? You should get DTVT and some VT. 
I suggest you not breed offspring to another DT because you'll get defective (genetic wise) results - which may or may not show at this stage but become obvious in the following generation.


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Yea i no i would never breed a double tail to a double tail


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I did a dbt X ct and i got about 50% dbt's but disease killed all but one ct fry... best of luck to you !I think the dbt gene is quite interesting...


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow thats really cool, i really like double veiltails. I wish you the best of luck and be sure to put up some pictures of the guys when theyre older!


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

oh i will there is tons in there lets hope all of them make it. I am going to be out of town for a week so my mom will have to feed them. But once when i get home i will be doing a 50% water change because they will be 2 weeks old then. 
But before i leave i will be putting 1 extra snail in the tank


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd do more than a 50% change if they are going to be 2 weeks old... I'd do like...90%


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

ok thanks and i will cam back and suck stuff off the bottom i be when i come back ( i am leaving Saturday and coming back the next Saturday) they will be so big. they have grown a lot in the short time they have been alive


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats on your spawn...look forward to seeing them grow....

I have always heard/read and even posted due to what I read- that you should never breed two double tails or you end up with deformed fry..it should be DTxST and/or DTxST with DT gene......I have not been able to find any scientific research to support this(anybody have a link)...not even sure where or when I read this to start...lol.....anyway....since I keep doubletails and HMDT.....
I did some experimenting myself.....(this is not scientific by any means).......but what I got in my DTxDT was about 90% DT offspring with 5% ST with maybe 5% spinal deformities that had to be culled and that is about what I normally cull to start more or less in the first week or so anyway with any of the spawns I do......But.. I cull hard with all my spawns to start.....

And then when I spawn siblings or mother/son-father/daughter...no change in regards to deformities %.......

I also have spawned DTxST without the DT gene and got about 5% DT fry without any deformed spine

What I have seen due to the shorter body to start in some of the DT offspring-about 1%..... I can see more buoyancy problems as they mature even with straight spines and these need to be culled as well...so When I pick my breeders I look for the longer body shape along with other qualities I am looking for to meet my goals.....

It can vary...I like the DT and use them a lot to get that awesome dorsal fin on all my offspring...I personally like the look of the mirrored anal and dorsal fin...I even like that short compact body to a degree but I have been working to get that a little longer for long term health reason on the Betta...I want that thick strong caudal peduncle area to hold that tail up and so that the fish can swim correctly and without struggling.....

Sometimes I think that some information is meant to warn you to make you aware of what you may or may not get in a spawn so you can make an informed decision....not that you should never do it and you may see this or that and lots of culling may be needed.....


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks you for informing me


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

My babies are looking really well. I am going to miss them i have been packing until i leave lets hope my mom will take good care of the babies


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

well well. I came home to day and looked at my little fry they have gotten very big and i did a water change and about to feed them for the the night and i just looked at on fry he/she is one of the biggest and he has a Double tail so at least on of my fry is going to be a double tail can wait untill i can show pics of them.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Oooohhh I'm excited to see!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yaaaayyy!  Get pics!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait to see 'em


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

pics! we demand them! <3 DTVTs sound AMAZING!


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

hey, Man i am going to have to see if my old cam will pic them up lets hope. Once i am done with the water change


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

I am getting ready to sale them pics of them soon...................... But i have one ? some are growing and some are still as small as they wear since they where one month old


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Sometimes they grow at different rates. How often do you do water changes and how much? Fry often release a hormone that will stunt the growth of the other fry.


----------

